# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Aircon coil cleaning stuff, what to use???

## wozzzzza

i clean a lot of aircons and use the 4X coil cleaner concentrate, normally a 1L lasts me a year if im lucky.
found some different ones, Viper Brite, Viper Heavy Duty, Coil-Shine
is any better than any other?? what should i get this time??

----------


## wozzzzza

no one ever used any of these??

----------


## battlesnake

ive always used viper and found it to work well

----------


## wozzzzza

> ive always used viper and found it to work well

   viper what??

----------

